# Wiring problem for B14



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram to have the strobe lights come on with the parking lights? I'm currently at a loss on how to do such. I've used the search and unfortunately this question wasn't answered in any of the 'sorted' threads 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

dont have a diagram, but i could take a guess. You'd have to run a wire to a good ground, like the neg of another wire line, or a bare spot on the frame somewhere(as in remove the clear coat and paint). 

Then take your steering column apart and find out which wire on the light switch just turns on the running lights. then use a connector like the one ima leave a link to at the end, that requires no cutting, stripping or damage to the wire if you ever decide to remove them. TADA, strobes that come on when you only turn the parking lights on.


http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_011_003_004_000&product_id=64-3140

the wire you tap into on the steering column goes on the part where theres an opening, and the pos(+) for the strobe goes into the part with the closed end. you'll understand better when ya see em in person


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The factory service manual has the complete wiring diagram for the car. If the '96 is the same as the '97, then they use a Red/Yellow wire for the running lights. It comes out of the fuse box at terminal 10Q. The connector has this configuration:

1Q|2Q|3Q|BBBBBB |4Q |5Q
6Q|7Q|8Q|9Q|10Q|11Q|12Q

Where the BBBBBB is a tab or blank space.

Just look for the Red/Yellow wire coming from the fuse block.

Lew


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> The factory service manual has the complete wiring diagram for the car. If the '96 is the same as the '97, then they use a Red/Yellow wire for the running lights. It comes out of the fuse box at terminal 10Q. The connector has this configuration:
> 
> 1Q|2Q|3Q|BBBBBB |4Q |5Q
> 6Q|7Q|8Q|9Q|10Q|11Q|12Q
> ...


Thanks a bunch. Now I got another problem- I can't get the lense off so I can put the strobe in. I see 4 lil tabs slightly attached to the black molding but it won't budge. Just spent about half an hour trying to get the bloody things off (and calling the car every name in the book *lol*). I've checked the manual and also have one of the 'tech books' but it says nothing about taking the seal off


----------

